# SoCal make & take (2008)



## Fiend4Halloween

Hey Boils & Ghouls, I must admit that I haven't heard of "make & take" gatherings until I joined this forum, but I love the thought of it ! What a great way to meet people, exchange ideas, and teach/learn about prop making techniques. I'm in SoCal, and was wondering if anyone in CA does make & takes. I'd be willing to do this anytime of the year, due to my Halloween season being 24/7---365!! :voorhees:


----------



## Devils Chariot

Yes! I was about to post it yesterday. I'm down, count me in.


----------



## Mister_Data

Checkout the SoCal chapter of the California Haunters' Society (CalHauntS). They are a very active group doing make and takes etc.

Website: http://www.calhaunts.com/


----------



## Monk

I'm over in Yuma, AZ and am willing to drive over the hill to partake.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Awesome! Thanks for the heads up Mister D.


----------



## buckaneerbabe

I signed up to go last May as I was starting a new job. So I never even went. I'd like to try and rejoin and start going next year after all the holidays are over. So I will hopefully meet you all there.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Cool buckaneerbabe. Where you at in SoCal? I'm in Hemet, (Inland Empire).


----------



## trexmgd

Count me in too! There is a guy in San Bernardino that said he may have some this year.

Fiend4Halloween - I'm right up the hill in Banning! We've got to get something going even if we initiate it ourselves.


----------



## TearyThunder

Koumajutsu and I are in Riverside


----------



## trexmgd

OK, we're getting somewhere now... Not just a SoCal event, but an Inland Empire, SoCal event! Didn't know there were so many of us around here.


----------



## TearyThunder

Well I would have been in West Georgia 2 years ago.


----------



## trexmgd

TearyThunder said:


> Well I would have been in West Georgia 2 years ago.


We'll, I'm guessing there was a little life-style adjustment involved with that move!


----------



## TearyThunder

trexmgd said:


> We'll, I'm guessing there was a little life-style adjustment involved with that move!


Yeah just a wee bit.


----------



## frstvamp1r

Well I'm not in Inland Empire, I live in Industry, CA...not too bad of a drive to Inland Empire..might be able to do a little visit to everyone there


----------



## trexmgd

We should come up with a project for this off-season and gather for a make-n-take.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Sounds great everyone. I'm in Hemet myself, so the I.E. is workin for me. To be honest, I didn't even know about make & takes until I joined this site, so how one works is new to me, but that's why I started the thread, to get ideas and other peeps like me who love Halloween 24/7 !!


----------



## mroct31

I'm in Cal Haunts and it seems most of our meetings are east of the 605 so if you're in the I.E. your actually in a good location. Our members are all over So Cal but the meetings seem to be out that direction quit a bit. As a matter of fact our next meeting in November, which is our annual video/picture recap of Halloween, will be in Chino Hills at Scary Terry's house!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Temecula Count us in


----------



## Draik41895

my great aunt lives in river side ,if we could go to visit then Ill come


----------



## halstaff

I'm in San Diego and would love to join the fun.


----------



## The Archivist

I'm down for a Socal M&T. Just PM me when and where.


----------



## RavensHollow

I'm in San Diego. Let me know if anyone gets together for anything!


----------



## Bone To Pick

Anyone know, is Cal Haunts the way to go for M&Ts? They still getting together? Just curious - I'd be happy to participate in one in SoCal.


----------

